# Malibu anti theft lights



## kofrederick (Sep 15, 2010)

I have lost the insides of my alarm so we have been manually locking the doors. Today I went to open the trunk and it set the alarm off. I undid the wires for the sound but cannot get the flashing lights to stop please help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

call the dealership would be my best advice.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kofrederick said:


> I have lost the insides of my alarm so we have been manually locking the doors. Today I went to open the trunk and it set the alarm off. I undid the wires for the sound but cannot get the flashing lights to stop please help


 Turn ignition on push the over ride button on the antenna light goes on solid its in valet.


----------

